# Eclipse Warnings ausschalten für ein Package?



## -frank (25. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

ich experimentiere gerade mit einem bestehenden Programm. zunächst hab ich dieses nur als externes jar-file eingebunden (mein programm benutzt klassen aus diesem jarfile). nun muss ich aber auch die bestehenden sourcen (leicht) verändern (für debug ausgaben bzw. fehlerbeseitigung). daher habe ich die sourcen nicht mehr als externes jar eingebunden, sondern direkt in mein eclipse-projekt kopiert.

mein problem ist jetzt, dass ich hunderte warnings bekomme (weil ich auch weniger problematische warnings ausgeben lasse). diese warnings stören mich natürlich, weil ich meine eigenen warnings sehen möchte.

meine frage ist nun, ob ich die warnings irgendwie unterdrücken lassen kann für ein spezielles package. bzw. was seht ihr als die beste lösung in diesem fall an? (mir würde noch einfallen, dass ich ein eigenes projekt mit den source-files machen könnte und ein ant-skript dazu, welches ein jar-file erzeugt, welches das andere projekt verwenden kann. aber falls es irgendwie noch einfacher ginge, also ohne jedes mal das ganze projekt quasi neu deployen zu müssen, dann wär mir das noch lieber.)

danke,
frank


----------



## WieselAc (25. Jan 2007)

Ich gehe mal davon aus du meinst die "warnings" in der problems view?!

Wenn ja da kannst du einen Filter definieren. Das sollte sehr intuitv gehen. Der Knopf befindet sich in der view. Da sind nicht so viele, einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## -frank (26. Jan 2007)

hmm, jetzt zeigt er mir für die anderen packages nur mehr errors an und für meinen eigenen code auch meine geliebten warnings. GENIAL! 

aber diesen button hätte ich niemals gesehen (obwohl er eigentlich nicht zu übersehen ist  )
danke vielmals!


----------



## WieselAc (26. Jan 2007)

Kein Problem!

PS: abhaken nicht vergessen


----------

